# Babies! :D



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So my zebras had another cluch. She started with 6 eggs, kicked one babe out...but two seem to have made it just fine 

I couldnt save the other baby. I think it died inside the nest and then was pulled out. Sucha shame. :/

I add chopped cooked eggs, live foods and a really good mixed seed so i was a bit lost at what went wrong.
Soon i hope to see thier colours come in and see who's a boy and a girl 

Anywho.. Here they are!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> So my zebras had another cluch. She started with 6 eggs, kicked one babe out...but two seem to have made it just fine
> 
> I couldnt save the other baby. I think it died inside the nest and then was pulled out. Sucha shame. :/
> 
> ...


I dont know anything about birds except that they dont live underwater. Those are beautiful though.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks so much... I'll post some more photos when thier colours come in


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

awwwwwwwww


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> So my zebras had another cluch. She started with 6 eggs, kicked one babe out...but two seem to have made it just fine
> 
> I couldnt save the other baby. I think it died inside the nest and then was pulled out. Sucha shame. :/
> 
> ...


Ive always liked birds. There would have to be a silent bird for me to buy it though. I like quiet.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Kween! 

You know pablo, i am the same... I first started out with a pair of silverbeaks... and they are a really nice finch. The males do sing but the song is so quite... its really nice.

The zebras are a lot louder but i've grown to not mind it as much. Its funny, because the first cluch only had one baby and he was just a noise maker!!
So i was afraid that all zebras are like that... but nope! These two lil babies are angels!!! lol

My first baby is just a spoiled brat lol


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

*Zebra babies*

Cute pictures - are they the black cheek or the normal zebra, beside the boiled egg food, i also feed romain lettuce, grated carrots, have 2 pairs of CFW and both have 3 babies,that are a couple of days old.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Well, mom is a fawn colour with some clean white patches, dad is normal. Her son came out with the normal zebra colours except he has pure white flight feathers.

Thanks for the food tips.. they are not picky at all eh 

Congrats on the babes as well! ^^


----------



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

Very cute lil birdies.

When I used to breed budgies ages ago the only extra thing I added was an egg powder in with thier seeds. Sounds like finches need sooooo much more, congratz on getting babies.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

wow.. congrats jess!! really cute!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks! 

I do add an egg food to thier seed mix along with some nice conitioning foods i picked up from harold..


----------



## meow_mix450 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey

Thanks awesome Jess!!! Id lve to see them haha good luck with the two

Meow


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks so much jay  Come by any time!!


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Very cute  Had to do a double take...thought they were zebra PLECOS before I read on LOL.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOOooo..if only!! 

Babies are out flying around now.... ^^


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Must be enjoying the little chirps - my zebby babies seem to be hungry all the time, and the nest box is a mess, waiting for the babies to come out so that i can clean the nest box again.

My cockatiel babies hatched last week, no digital cam so cant take pics, but my lovebirds aint in the mood for babies, neither are my green parrotlets.

What other birds do you have ciddian:

My wish list: Blue parrotlets, black hooded siskins.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

why does yours always give birth jess.. kinky little buggers..hahaha..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh my they just go nuts when its feeding time.. I just love it novice 

I would love to keep Lovebirds but right now i have a Quaker parrot to spoil, i orginally adopted her from a friend who rescued her away from some bad people. She's a handful 

I would love to have some cockatiels one day too... sweet little birds. Parrotlets are bloody adoreable i must say  

My wish list would prolly be a pair of silverbills again, and of course some gouldians.. ~_^


LOL ran.. i separated Sally for a while and she was still laying infertal eggs.. ~_~! So i figured what the hell, I didnt like having her alone.. but now i hope i will have one female to pair her up with during rest periods...

I am so new to birds its not funny.. but i am really enjoying it a lot


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

female?? wait a minute.. whats sally's sexual orientation?? know why the eggs are infertile? hahaha..lol..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

lol...she has a boyfriend..His name is jack


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Sounds like you have been bitten by the bird bug! A friend of mine has an African Grey (only about 6 months old), a Laurie (sp?) a Cockatiel, and two parroletts. Man that is one noisy house.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh man... My neighboors would kill me..


----------

